

Company Soon-To-Formerly-Known-As-Typesafe and the Failure of Scala - larleys
https://www.voxxed.com/blog/2015/05/company-soon-to-formerly-known-as-typesafe-rolls-out-conductr-1-0/

======
dudul
This article is an embarrassment for the author. Akka, Play and spark _are_
scala. Comparing Java scala and Javascript in the same sentence is idiotic.

